
YouTube Official Developer Issue Tracker Is Teeming with Spam Posts - doubleocherry
https://issuetracker.google.com/issues?q=componentid:186600%20status:open&s=modified_time:desc
======
doubleocherry
The YouTube API's official public issue tracker (accessible via a link from
the official docs stating "Something wrong? Send us a bug report!") is teaming
with fake posts, spam, and blank entries.

